# TTOC Committee Account



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

To avoid any confusion between official TTOC committee postings and personal postings made by TTOC committee members, a new user account ("TT Owners Club") has been created.

All official TTOC posts will be made from this user account from now on, although the committee member posting will always include their name.

Clive, on behalf of the TTOC committee.


----------

